# Showbox: Barthelemy vs. Saucedo plus, Martiosyan & Chad Dawson RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The card starts at 9PM and features Barthelemy vs. Saucedo, Nelson vs. Martirosyan, Dawson vs. Karpency & Wade vs. Leatherwood.

I've been craving boxing so much that I'll take anything right now.

Here's Dawson's last fight and first fight of the comeback trail


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope Dawson actually comes in shape he looked terrible in his last fight

He needs to be in the gym all year round now or his chin isnt gonna hold up


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He fights tommy karpency who was beyond flat against Nathan cleverly but gave andrezj fonfara a good fight.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not that Tommy Karpency is a nobody, Nathan Cleverly made him look like nobody :deal


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> It's not that Tommy Karpency is a nobody, Nathan Cleverly made him look like nobody :deal


:lol:

That was a god awful defence fair play.but having seen karpency against fonfara (he was up when the fight was stopped due to a shoulder injury) and he did ok v Murat,it puts clevelrys performance into context.he dominated every minute of every round,it was so one sided and repititive that even the crowd were piss bored.

Karpency has a good chin though.and clev claimed he was a hard puncher but he looks like an arm puncher and didn't show any signs whatsoever of having power at a good level,so I expect Dawson to pick up a wide points win,probaly a shut out.

It's an ok fight,as it's third on the bill it's ok.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> That was a god awful defence fair play.but having seen karpency against fonfara (he was up when the fight was stopped due to a shoulder injury) and he did ok v Murat,it puts clevelrys performance into context.he dominated every minute of every round,it was so one sided and repititive that even the crowd were piss bored.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not a bad fight to test the waters for Dawson, Karpency should be able to give him rounds, Dawson's last fight didn't show us anything, the opponent looked like he'd just been pulled out of the crowd. If Dawson still has something left, he should dominate Karpency


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bball, you gotta admit...

Chad Dawson really sucks


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> bball, you gotta admit...
> 
> Chad Dawson really sucks


nope not even close

check his resume mothafucka


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

yeah alright then.

it's mad i remember dawson coming into the ring against big punching, unbeaten, kovalev/rios like aura of the mid 00's in tomasz adamek


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> bball, you gotta admit...
> 
> Chad Dawson really sucks


Who was the last man to beat Bernard Hopkins?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If Dawson wants an easy transition back to the top, there is a rookie with just 6 fights that he should take on. :smile


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll be tuned in to see if he actually lets his hands go... Used to piss me off so much he wouldn't throw more, like he just went into autopilot in the ring.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dawson seems like too uninterested in his own career since the Johnson fights... he was actually pretty good in those days.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I posted this on ESB back in the day from 2007 Floyd senior interview 

"One day Dirrell was whipping his ass so bad man, I felt sorry for him. Dirrell was whipping his ass so bad he didnt know whether to shit or go blind. To be honest with you im starting to think he's a little retarded. Somebody told me they thought he was a little retarded and im starting to think its fact"

"The man telling me he dont want to be told he's about to get knocked out by his trainer, muther****er, he was about to be knocked out. That Dirrell boy was putting hands on him. He was on his way to sleep. He talking about I dont want no... muther****er I should have let Dirrell put him to sleep like he was about to anyway"

:rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I wan't to see him in better shape man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

don'y forget


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I expect Karpency to give Dawson more trouble than anyone expects, he's a very very tough kid and a good boxer for someone from a town with 150 people. a full time psychiatrtic nurse who takes 24 hour shifts to make time for training. He did well against Murat, was up on the card against Fonfara despite a first round knockdown (and it was a bad one, wobbled badly, got caught up in the ropes and ate an unprotected flurry, did very well to survive it) before an unlucky stoppage, and although he was outclassed by Cleverly, Cleverly spoke high of him and said he hit harder than he looks


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool, something nice to watch tonight

How soft is Dawson's body?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally some boxing... I'll take it.
Also Arce Vs. J. Gonzalez on Box Azteca


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> That was a god awful defence fair play.but having seen karpency against fonfara (he was up when the fight was stopped due to a shoulder injury) and he did ok v Murat,it puts clevelrys performance into context.he dominated every minute of every round,it was so one sided and repititive that even the crowd were piss bored.
> 
> ...


Karpency quit after gassing against Fonfara. He won a couple rounds but you left out the fact he was dropped twice in the first and Fonfara broke his hand in the same round

Perspective


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Cool, something nice to watch tonight
> 
> How soft is Dawson's body?


He weighed 173 yesterday


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He weighed 173 yesterday


Not bad, hopefully he's dedicated and back in full swing of things


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I posted this on ESB back in the day from 2007 Floyd senior interview
> 
> "One day Dirrell was whipping his ass so bad man, I felt sorry for him. Dirrell was whipping his ass so bad he didnt know whether to shit or go blind. To be honest with you im starting to think he's a little retarded. Somebody told me they thought he was a little retarded and im starting to think its fact"
> 
> ...


I remember Floyd Sr. saying that.
LOL
Dirrell does have a learning disability, I wouldn't be surprised if he is a little slow.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

PolishPummler said:


> Karpency quit after gassing against Fonfara. He won a couple rounds but you left out the fact he was dropped twice in the first and Fonfara broke his hand in the same round Perspective


OK, he was beating Fonfara up so much that he was ahead despite being down TWICE in the first round, and btw he quit because of a seperated shoulder after giving absolutely EVERYTHING in one last attack and again having Fonfara in desperate trouble before being thrown down in pure, as you say, exhaustionPerspective indeedâ€œI couldnâ€™t move my arm,â€ Karpency says, adding that he felt the shoulder go, said as much to Podgorski, and that was it. Podgorski retorts, â€œI said, â€˜Get up or youâ€™re going to lose. He said, â€˜Iâ€™m done. I quit!â€™â€ Pandemonium is averted with a few cool-headed individuals at ringside. Afterwards, Fonfara says to ring announcer Thomas Treiber, â€œI tried my best. Heâ€™s a really tough guyâ€¦he goes crazy, he tries to knock me out. Then in the eighth, he donâ€™t want to fight any more.â€ clearly a shoulder injury compounded with exhaustion


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

And it is starting


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yeah folks.
Bad news about Oscar.
heard from my source Oscar back drinking heavy again and going to the bathroom every few minutes to snort coke.
I think the pressure is getting to him after the split and he is relapsing hard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Oh yeah folks.
> Bad news about Oscar.
> heard from my source Oscar back drinking heavy again and going to the bathroom every few minutes to snort coke.
> I think the pressure is getting to him after the split and he is relapsing hard.


:verysad I expected this to happen, but didn't want it to


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dawson might get dropped tonight IMHO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turning this into a rbr


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :verysad I expected this to happen, but didn't want it to


Yeah those ladies who had the video of him with the cork in his ass are close to going public through TMZ.
Supposedly Oscar told them to be quiet or he would send mexican mafia or thugs after them or some crazy shit.
He is falling hard.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeee-uhh

:horse!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah those ladies who had the video of him with the cork in his ass are close to going public through TMZ.
> Supposedly Oscar told them to be quiet or he would send mexican mafia or thugs after them or some crazy shit.
> He is falling hard.


wtf??? That's crazy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dawson rehydrated to 183 1/2 and Kopency rehydrated to 177


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Carpency ain'tshit. If Chad can't beat this guy, he's really done. He's representing my home town, so he better win.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Bad Chad!!

Get hard up in this piece!!

:scaredas:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Saw Carpency fight Cleverly live, one of the worst fights I've ever paid to sit and watch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dawson is getting hit by that same fricken left hand everytime. He needs to stop dropping his lead hand. Learn from Lara how to put that hand up to block


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chad looking like Bad Chad right now.. Nice left from Karpency though.
Chad needs to tighten up that defense.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Karpency


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Chad. He actually looks good tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Dawson is getting hit by that same fricken left hand everytime. He needs to stop dropping his lead hand. Learn from Lara how to put that hand up to block


He is dedicated to showing he has a chin and can eat them. LOL
Just stubborness.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

What's up people. Mom got free shoebox HBO unfortunately showbox is always delayed here


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dawson is so un-inspiring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is dedicated to showing he has a chin and can eat them. LOL
> Just stubborness.


smh, well he proved his point. Now lets actually win this fight


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Good to see Chad in there in shape again. This guy hes fightin is lookin sharp. Good fight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I like that southpaw hook to the body. It's my own favorite to throw.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on chad....got. damn it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chad still needs another tuneup after this.. if he wins


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 18 dawson
this is professional sparring.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, the jab becomes much more viable when two southpaws fight, it's interesting to see who's neglected it and who hasn't.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

If Dawson gets KOd, it will be a new achievement: he will be KOd by a nurse.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chad kplooks good offensively, but he needs to stops taking clean shots. He doesn't have that kind of chin.

20-18 Chad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

20-18 Karpency


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> If Dawson gets KOd, it will be a new achievement: he will be KOd by a nurse.


He was tKO'd by a minister and KO'd cleanly by a pimp.

Dawson at a hard right. but handles it well.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Always great to see Steve Smoger in the ring.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This fight is actually pretty juicy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dawson gettting timed now. 
Come on Chad.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dawson is letting this guy get brave.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dawson leaning forward putting his hands up and just bobbing side to side like a moron. Basically letting the other guy play whack a mole.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 Dawson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is just like Lara vs Williams. Williams got KO'd by the overhand left from a southpaw. Lara came and copied the strategy and landed the punch at will 

30-27 Karpency


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Karpency round 10-9.

29-28 Dawson.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Dawson in a fight here


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He was tKO'd by a minister and KO'd cleanly by a pimp.
> 
> Dawson at a hard right. but handles it well.


Ministers and pimps rank higher than nurses.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Always great to see Steve Smoger in the ring.


top bloke


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

odds on Tommy in play ain't bad


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chad getting gunshy. Dawson needs to vary the speed of his punches. He's too predictable.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

38 - 38 even
Man this shit is sad.
Dawson is done.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:-(

40-36 Karpency


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

38-38 even.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dawson needs to double that jab, but commit to it. Pump pump, as opposed to flick flick. His offense should flow from there.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

kinda sad to watch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dawson not even cutting the ring off. following Karpency around the ring.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a damned shame. This guy is outboxing Chad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dawson edge the round but shouldn't take this much
48 - 47 dawson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good round Chad

49-46 Karpency


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

" Chad Dawson, is the best fighter in the world today. "

Floyd Mayweather - 2008 (?)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round. I might be inclined to give that round to Chad.

48-47 Dawson.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

57 - 57 even


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

58-56 Karpency


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dawson round.

58-56 Dawson.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> " Chad Dawson, is the best fighter in the world today. "
> 
> Floyd Mayweather - 2008 (?)


I remember that. In the build up to the first Tarver fight. Fucking hell things do change indeed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

67- 66 Dawson
Leave it to Dawson to actually start being effective when he loses one hand.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bad Chad Dawson, looking more like mary mother of jesus in his corner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dawson may have hurt his left hand and winced after he landed it, but it still was a good round for him. I think maybe the early rounds was just ring rust and maybe low confidence. 

67-66 Karpency


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

kinda sad to watch


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

67-66 Dawson.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Karpency is so confident now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SMH Dawson is fucked. LOL
Done
76 - 76 even


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fuck atsch

77-75 Karpency


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Reckon Chad's got the balls to throw that left hand once it numbs up on him?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

76-76 even.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Chad of 2008 would'a smoked this cat inside of 3 :yep


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Dawson is losing wow
close fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Chad had the boxing IQ of a Eddie chambers he would be switching stances to use his right as a power hand when he is trying to set traps.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Chad of 2008 would'a smoked this cat inside of 3 :yep


no doubt... chad should hang em up if he can't even beat this caliber of an opponent anymore


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Stupid karpency guy needs to go all out. I hope he gets knocked out


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Dawson is naturally right handed, he should switch orthodox in this situation.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chad is gonna have to throw the left just to keep the guy honest. He gonna get ko'd iff he doesn't any do something.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I took Chad to KO Karpency in my accumulator!

Fuckin Sad Chad! Thought he would make a statement tonight!

Deserve the fuck all I've got coming to me!atsch


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Dawson is going to win this one 1 handed..lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

86-85 Karpency


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dawson trying to limp over the line.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

86 - 85 dawson


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

"It's strategy. Strategy!!!l"

Stupid doctor


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

86-85 Dawson. Karpency gave that round away.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doctor needs to sod off.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

95 - 95 even
draw for me and terrible fight
Chad is done.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I think TK won 6-4 tbh


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

It'd probably be a blessing for Chad if he lost this. It'd save him from the KO that's coming in his near future.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Psh 

95-95 Draw!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fuk this eurobum. He had a chance to retire a 1 handed Dawson. Smh


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

96-94 Chad.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I had it even.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

chad seems confident...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chad Dawson total punches 99/316

Karpency total punches 96/372


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't even get made at Karpency winning.
Shit fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

96-94 Dawson
96-94 Karpency
96-94 Karpency

SD to Tommy Karpency. Not a bad decision


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bye Chad.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. This is hard to believe.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nathan Cleverly looking better and better!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, I feel bad for Dawson.. getting sonned by a nurse in a small town with 150 people. That's absurd.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Dawson is such a bum now lol


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well no mate, no you didn't.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chad crying, maybe if he works more he would have won it.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

No Chad, you want out the game. The game won't miss you, you 1 handed bum


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

lol chad this was no robbery my friend


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chad said he hurt his shoulder in the third round. Says the decision is bullshit. Says he landed more jabs than Karpency landed punches. Dawson said they must want him out the game. Says he fought with 1 arm after the third round.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Looks like Dawson's career is done now...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

loooool


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol, this is the same guy that got a dominant decision against Bernard Hopkins not too long ago.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Fuk this eurobum. He had a chance to retire a 1 handed Dawson. Smh


Karpency is from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I fucking hate show time interviewers 
cunts


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO at this guy sounding suburban as fuck.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Nathan Cleverly looking better and better!


:rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Karpency is from Pennsylvania.


:rofl


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Bye Chad.


Damn it!

:yep


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dawson is unable to analyze himself, its always someone fault other than him


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mentally, Dawson reminds me of Michael Moorer.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

To be honest with you, I'm starting to think he's (Chad Dawson) a little retarded. I hope you got that down. Somebody told me they thought he was a little retarded and I'm starting to think it's a fact. The more he opened his mouth, the more I began to believe what they saying." -Floyd Mayweather Sr


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet!

Im so out of touch now days I didn't know we are fittin to get some Willie Nelson. :good

Have to see what he can do with Vanes out there :think


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This should be a good fight next. Vanes is ok, but no world-beater. Nelson is good until he gets hit. He has a weak chin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vanes is just not a elite fighter.
Fighting a worse fighter like Willie Nelson won't tell us anything.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Dawson is unable to analyze himself, its always someone fault other than him


he should get a sport's psychologist.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

So my roommate gave me tickets to Ward Greene back in 2010 in Oakland.

Willie Nelson was on the swing bout afterwards and it was the only KO in that shit fest card.

This card rules based on Sam Cooke being played.

Hell yeah


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Goosen worked with Mosley didn't he?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> LMFAO at this guy sounding suburban as fuck.


Dude gave an honest assessment of himself. Gotta love that.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

6'3 154 pounds? Holy fuck.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dawson didn't do enough. That's pretty much it.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Dawson is unable to analyze himself, its always someone fault other than him


That's why he was changing trainers after EVERY damn fight ....

Crazy muh-huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm about to get ready to go to this girl's house. She's a butter face, but I'm trying to convince myself to go for it :conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> he should get a sport's psychologist.


Wouldn't work, you have to want help and be open to self evaluation for therapy to work.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to get ready to go to this girl's house. She's a butter face, but I'm trying to convince myself to go for it :conf


If you are ashamed to look yourself in the mirror after doing it, don't do it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wouldn't work, you have to want help and be open to self evaluation for therapy to work.


yeah that's a good point. It worked for Carl Froch, but he's much mentally stronger as it is .


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Somebody gettin knocked out this fight


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to get ready to go to this girl's house. She's a butter face, but I'm trying to convince myself to go for it :conf


Do it. Quick nut>>>than staying home watching boxing. You can download the Gonzales/Acre fight on piratebay the next morning without spoiling the result.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> 6'3 154 pounds? Holy fuck.


Only guy at 147 when Nelson was young to potentially kill pacquiao in the ring


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

interesting fight, from a stylistic pov


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nelson getting KO'd.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to get ready to go to this girl's house. She's a butter face, but I'm trying to convince myself to go for it :conf


Get off the internet ***, and give this chick some dick.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn boo-boo beat the fight out of Vanes.
Willie Nelson bossing Vanes


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Vanes is just not a elite fighter.
> Fighting a worse fighter like Willie Nelson won't tell us anything.


Nelson is a pretty good fighter. He just has a bad chin and not so great defense.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm gonna knock him out. 100% I'll knock him out. I'm not thinking knockout, but I'll knock him out.

Vanes...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Nelson.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

i dunno man, Nelson is a KO waiting to happen


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nelson needs to use the jab. He doesn't need to punch with Vanes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nelson the worse chin in boxing. LOL
Vanes is done though, Nelson has his way as long as he isn't touched.

19 - 19

Jack "Double the god damn jab" loew


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

'Double the fucking jab' Nelson!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Nelson p dub would have been a good fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

19-19 even.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If you are ashamed to look yourself in the mirror after doing it, don't do it.


Thanks for the advice and very true. I've already went over there once and didn't do anything. I know I could though, but just finding it hard


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Nelson getting KO'd.


nice odds on 365 mate


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

WLol. Nelson is an idiot. As much as he gets buzzed, he should know how to defend by now, especially as long as he is.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Got damn it :lol:

I was gonna dare the 1st mother fucker to say "double the fuckin jab"...
but damn if Jack didn't do it :!: lmao


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this is a fun fight, they're exchanging alot of power shots


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to get ready to go to this girl's house. She's a butter face, but I'm trying to convince myself to go for it :conf


got 40 minutes till the jhonny-arce card starts. go go go


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> nice odds on 365 mate


Gambling is a sin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 Nelson
--

How are trout and smith over Kirkland?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Time to retire, Chad. It's over.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Gambling is a sin.


pays for my nights out though :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wasn't paying attention to that round. 

29-28 Vanes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ok guys I'm gone then, it's 3-1 on whether I should go lol


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks for the advice and very true. I've already went over there once and didn't do anything. I know I could though, but just finding it hard


Just close your eyes and wash your dick afterwards


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Gambling is a sin.


No it's not. Apostles cast lots to replace Judas


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

My favorite promoter, Lou DiBella in the audience.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nelson has a leaky fucking defense. I think Vanes is eventually going to get the stoppage.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wille got that one back after getting wobbled. LOL
39 - 37 Nelson


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

These cats are scrappin tho


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good tough fight so far...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tough round to score. I'll give it to Willie.

38-38 even.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can see Nelson being in a Jermaine Taylor/Chad Dawson situation in the future if he doesn't sharpen up and fix his flaws.

Defensively he's wide open most of the time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

48 - 47 Nelson


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes round.

48-47 Vanes


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love fights between contenders. So rare these days but the fact that both guys have so much to gain, usually leads to cracking fights.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I love fights between contenders. So rare these days but the fact that both guys have so much to gain, usually leads to cracking fights.


I agree


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nelson needs to throw some damned body shots. Vanes is too mobile for his stiff ass.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nelson steps in too close after he jabs. If he wants to do that, he should hook off of the jab. So extend, and step in with the hook.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

body shots are doubling Vanes over.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cracking fight. Really entertaining stuff


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime doesn't want to admit it but every body shot Nelso threw that round had Vanes seriously hurt.

58 - 56 Nelson


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

who's scoring?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Nelson needs to keep pumping that jab into Vanes eye (Avoid the hook tho)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

57-57 even.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

These aren't close rounds. Nelson is beating Vanes on the outside and inside now.
68 - 65 Nelson


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nelson looks a little more comfortable to me ATM.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Close rounds - they both have pretty consistent work rates.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round but Nelson got it.

67-66 Nelson.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> These aren't close rounds. Nelson is beating Vanes on the outside and inside now.
> 68 - 65 Nelson


Can't agree with that man.

Vanes is landing a lot of his own artillery as well, it's not a blow out for Nelson.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That Nelson jab is working overtime.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

vanes turning it on


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

VAnes got the round late with a flurry
77 - 75 Nelson


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

My lord Mercante talks too much...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes stole that round. 

76-76 even.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Not a lot of good info coming out of Nelson's corner.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

great fight but vanes clearly winning


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Grueling fight...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime trying to act like Nelson can't box. LOL
He outboxed Vanes that round and landed the cleaner counters and Vanes was gassed by the end.
87 - 84 Nelson


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> My lord Mercante talks too much...


:yep dude is kinda unprofessional with that shit. it's what makes him unique though

Nelson is honestly another Paul Williams waiting to happen. He won't have a long career if he keeps fighting like this

Vanes got this, if he keeps pushing forward.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Good shit man :horse


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good round. I gave that to Nelson.

86-85 Nelson.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> I expect Karpency to give Dawson more trouble than anyone expects, he's a very very tough kid and a good boxer for someone from a town with 150 people. a full time psychiatrtic nurse who takes 24 hour shifts to make time for training. He did well against Murat, was up on the card against Fonfara despite a first round knockdown (and it was a bad one, wobbled badly, got caught up in the ropes and ate an unprotected flurry, did very well to survive it) before an unlucky stoppage, and although he was outclassed by Cleverly, Cleverly spoke high of him and said he hit harder than he looks


I was right  , not a good guy to have an off night against


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Marty diggin deep out there


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nelson round easy
97 - 93 Nelson
They are gonna give it to the house fighter, but Nelson won that.
Shocked at how power Vanes is.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes round.

95-95 draw.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Am I wrong in saying this is one of the FOTY contenders?

One of my favorites from this year tbh, consistent action


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Good damn scrap :good


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I want a team Watson T shirt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vanes stole that one.
He fights a legt guy and he is getting beat again.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nelson showed a much better chin than I would have given him credit for before this fight, but still too easy to hit


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good scoring


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

sad stuff


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good win for Vanes. This was a very good scrap. The bodyshots slowed Willie down.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

touching tribute there


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nelson actually showed a lot of good things in there. He needs to work on a few things, but he showed promise.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Nelson actually showed a lot of good things in there. He needs to work on a few things, but he showed promise.


He also showed a lot of negatives to his game.

Seems to be durability issues in there & a lack of defense.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

This guy any good Barthelemy is fighting?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

For those of yall who didn't know. Showtime shows the boxing cards live on your phone or laptop. Crystal clear stream...just find someone you know to give you the password. Watching it at work on my phone now and it's awesome


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know much about these two 
anyone offer some insight?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> For those of yall who didn't know. Showtime shows the boxing cards live on your phone or laptop. Crystal clear stream...just find someone you know to give you the password. Watching it at work on my phone now and it's awesome


Good to know.

Also I am reporting you to your supervisor for work avoidance.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Also I am reporting you to your supervisor for work avoidance.


I'm the supervisor. Ain't nobody telling me shit lmao but yea it's really dope I was surprised as hell they would show it live on an app.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hook! said:


> I don't know much about these two
> anyone offer some insight?


Bartholemy is good. I enjoy watching him. Unlike most Cubans he comes forward to hurt you and is fairly slick. Has a huge frame for the weight class and big power. We need to see him face the Argentine Garcia trains to give us the man in the division.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> He also showed a lot of negatives to his game.
> 
> Seems to be durability issues in there & a lack of defense.


he's durable. I think his physical makeup has a lot to do with how he takes punches. he just needs more polish. more discipline. Needs to be conditioned to fight behind his jab...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight is gonna suck.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Bartholemy is good. I enjoy watching him. Unlike most Cubans he comes forward to hurt you and is fairly slick. Has a huge frame for the weight class and big power. We need to see him face the Argentine Garcia trains to give us the man in the division.


cheers man


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> he's durable. I think his physical makeup has a lot to do with how he takes punches. he just needs more polish. more discipline. Needs to be conditioned to fight behind his jab...


He's durable? He got rocked a lot by Vanes and also got floored alot by Arroyo. all of the signs are pointing to a shaky chin.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck Barthelomy has the size to fight at LMW. how the hell can he make 130?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Arf arf...arf arf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

this is a squash match


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Raul is funny as hell.
He was real close to saying I can' understand the way argentinians talk.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Barthelemy is pretty talented. Good jab, good sense of distance. This guy Saucedo has nothing to offer Barthelemy. Don't know if I'm gonna watch the whole thing tbh


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> He also showed a lot of negatives to his game.
> 
> Seems to be durability issues in there & a lack of defense.


He doesn't take shots well, but he did tonight. He took a lot of hard shots. He needs to shore up his defense, though. He also should have worked the body earlier and utilized his jab a lot more. He made the fight harder for himself by fighting Vanes' fight most of the night.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> He's durable? He got rocked a lot by Vanes and also got floored alot by Arroyo. all of the signs are pointing to a shaky chin.


he does not have a great chin. he was not in real trouble tonight and has made it to the bell. that's a hell of a way to go 10 rounds though...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rances was about to finish it there.
Saucedo's corner better start thinking about saving him.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

lovely left hook from the champ


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Never rated Barthelemy, gave him the chance to do so in this fight, but sorry he is still far too upright and open


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Barthelemy needs a willing partner. Even though he's a "champion" you have to question the matchmaker for him...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Arf arf...arf arf


:lol:

After that Willie vs Vanes fight this one is a bit of a downer. Haha


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

After 6 rds Rances abandoning his jab, does he gets tired?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Would like to see Rances with Jeff or Roger Mayweather.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

rances will stop him imo


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Would like to see Rances with Jeff or Roger Mayweather.


I agree


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This is fucking bullshit honestly. Showtime should be ashamed they allowed this guy to be the opponent of a main event. Put Barthelemy in against someone around his level so we can see a good fight. Fucking shit...the other two fights were good but come on you don't get a pass for this, this is pathetic.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought Dane Cook retired


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This is fucking bullshit honestly. Showtime should be ashamed they allowed this guy to be the opponent of a main event. Put Barthelemy in against someone around his level so we can see a good fight. Fucking shit...the other two fights were good but come on you don't get a pass for this, this is pathetic.


#thankAlHaymon


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rances isn't ready for Mikey.
Rances needs to go through salido and martinez then go after Uchiyama and miura


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> #thankAlHaymon


He isn't with Haymon though


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He isn't with Haymon though


http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/s...op&rand=ref~{"ref":"https://www.google.com/"}

Um yeah he is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/story?storyId=11632599&src=desktop&rand=ref~%7B"ref"%3A"https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F"%7D
> 
> Um yeah he is.


Okay, he just signed.
I don't rember seeing team Haymon when he was on ESPN


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Okay, he just signed.
> I don't rember seeing team Haymon when he was on ESPN


Did you think this shit fight was a coincidence?

No one but dirty Al Haymon can set a Friday Night fights level fight as a headliner on a Saturday night SHO card.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

wish rances opened up earlier


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

why do people ignore the good fights al haymon is involved in lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did you think this shit fight was a coincidence?
> 
> No one but dirty Al Haymon can set a Friday Night fights level fight as a headliner on a Saturday night SHO card.


No big deal as a fight, this is Shobox, not Showtime championship.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> why do people ignore the good fights al haymon is involved in lol


Seems to me it is manny fans who hate Haymon.
Why?
Because he is Floyd's manager and nothing else.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Seems to me it is manny fans who hate Haymon.
> Why?
> Because he is Floyd's manager and nothing else.


Floyd and broners haha


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No big deal as a fight, this is Shobox, not Showtime championship.


Oh is it a SHObox card? I had no idea. I take that back, great fight. #teamhaymon


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Seems to me it is manny fans who hate Haymon.
> Why?
> Because he is Floyd's manager and nothing else.


I hate him because he gives us shit mismatches. Garcia vs Salka, Santacruz vs Some dude that sells corn on a stick, this bullshit... When will it end?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :lol:
> 
> After that Willie vs Vanes fight this one is a bit of a downer. Haha


I turned that shit off..

Vanes willie was good enough for me.

I wasn't gonna watch a balding fighter for another 9 rounds


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Seems to me it is manny fans who hate Haymon.
> Why?
> Because he is Floyd's manager and nothing else.


I got nothing against Haymon. He got the maximized amount of money for Floyd. He would have gotten the maximized amount for Manny if he managed him as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I hate him because he gives us shit mismatches. Garcia vs Salka, Santacruz vs Some dude that sells corn on a stick, this bullshit... When will it end?


How often does he really do that though? He also gave us Garcia/Herrera, Garcia/Khan, Garcia/Matthysse.

These past few months have sucked, but it's a transition period


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Unlucky for Dawson. I would have liked to see him fight the best again and this loss plus a shoulder injury isn't pretty shitty for his career at this age.
Beterbiev vs Karpency anyone? Would be a good fight


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Beterbiev vs Karpency anyone? Would be a good fight


It probably would end inside 4, but I'd like to see it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevensons best win doesnt age well at all.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> These past few months have sucked, but it's a transition period


Haymon threw away this entire year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Haymon threw away this entire year.


the beginning of the year wasn't bad. It wasn't great, but no awful. Overall this has been the worst year in boxing in a while, but that includes all of boxing


----------

